# Lily Lily Queen of cats....



## pdswife (Feb 27, 2008)

We came home from Mexico 
Monday night at 11:30 and I thought 
that Lily looked funny climbing the stairs but didn't think too
much about it. Tuesday I noticed her eyes looked different. By Tuesday night we realized that the poor baby ( 13 years old) couldn't see a thing. Every time she walks she runs into a wall or piece of furniture. I just got home from the vet... Both of her retinas have detached. Doc took a lot of blood and will run tests. He thinks though that it's her thyroid or her kidneys. He said that while the thyroid is a treatable problem she'll never get her sight back. He said he'd explain the kidney problem after he knew for sure. 

I've had that cat since she was 8 weeks old,
We're all so sad and worried. 

I know she's just a cat but... she's given so much love to Paul, David and I.
She's part of our family and we love her more than we thought possible.

Please, give her an extra thought tonight. 

Thank you.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 27, 2008)

Awwww, poor Lily. I'm so sorry about your kitty. It just breaks your heart, doesn't it. I'll be thinking about ya'll and Queen Lily.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, Trish.  Buck and I are aching for you.  No, she's not JUST a cat, she's a valuable, loved member of your family.  I don't know what we would do without our furry children.  They give us so much unconditional love.

Give Lily a big hug and kiss for us.  We'll be sure to put her in our prayers.  Our pets deserve prayers just like people.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh Trish, I am so sorry.  I agree with Katie--there is no such thing as just a cat.  I am praying for Lily Lily Queen of Cats.  I know she has always been such a treasured member of your family.

Barbara


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry.  I know how hard it is.  I'll give her an extra thought tonight, I promise.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2008)

Just a cat?? No, she is not just a cat, Trish, she is your family. I'm so sorry. My prayers are with The Queen too!!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow. That's terrible.
I didn't even know that could happen.  I thought you were going to say she had a mild stroke (something I think my cat had).
I hope things work out for the best.


----------



## QSis (Feb 27, 2008)

She's the QUEEN OF CATS!!!!

I hope she is not in pain.  We know you will take good care of her!

Lee


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you I've added this link scroll down to blindness I'm hoping you can get some good information there.
Tally's Cat Care, Behavior, Health & Illness Links - A~B


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 27, 2008)

awww poor cat.  She is more than just a cat, she is member of your family.   I know how you feel, I've had 11 cats over the years, down to 3 now, the others have passed on.  I've always considered the cats my furbabies and when something happens to them , I get upset and worried too.  
Please know you are among others who love their furbabies .  
hugs,
 Diane


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2008)

Trish,
I'm so sorry Lily is unwell. Our little buddies love us unconditionally all they want is a place to sleep undisturbed,a little food some water and an occasional pat on the head..In return they pledge us their undying love,they are at our beck and call with a rub against our legs or sitting in our laps, have you ever cried and had your little buddie just snuggle against you or look into your face like my little Maggie use to?    That is a best friend, a family member, not just a cat or a dog..I'll be praying for Lily and wishing her good luck...
Hugs Trish,
kades


----------



## pdswife (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone.  Yes, Kadesma... she always knows when I'm upset and she always makes me feel better.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 27, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> I'm so sorry for you I've added this link scroll down to blindness I'm hoping you can get some good information there.
> Tally's Cat Care, Behavior, Health & Illness Links - A~B


 Bumping until Trish reads it. I think there may be alot of great information there. In fact I believe the whole site has great information.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link JPM.   I'm heading there now.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 27, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Thanks for the link JPM. I'm heading there now.


 I am happy you will check it out I'm sure you will get some good info there that will make your kitty happier.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 27, 2008)

she's sleeping on her pillow now and looks so nice and sweet.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, Trish.  I so feel for you and Lily.  I don't know what she looks  like, but I bet she's  beautiful.  

Right now  I have my Miss Rodeo on my lap.  She suffers from asthma and we  almost lost her a while back.  There's nothing like holding your "baby" in your arms and hoping for the best.

Again, we'll keep her (and you)  in our prayers.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 27, 2008)

pdswife said:


> We came home from Mexico
> Monday night at 11:30 and I thought
> that Lily looked funny climbing the stairs but didn't think too
> much about it. Tuesday I noticed her eyes looked different. By Tuesday night we realized that the poor baby ( 13 years old) couldn't see a thing. Every time she walks she runs into a wall or piece of furniture. I just got home from the vet... Both of her retinas have detached. Doc took a lot of blood and will run tests. He thinks though that it's her thyroid or her kidneys. He said that while the thyroid is a treatable problem she'll never get her sight back. He said he'd explain the kidney problem after he knew for sure.
> ...


 
am so sorry for u and your kitty. i know how much i love my grey, thomas. is it possible to make her comfortable?  so i am wishing you all the best.
from one kitty lover to another.

babe


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Feb 27, 2008)

You have my prayers and good thoughts tonight and on and on I am a cat lover. when I lost my mooki I felt as if I had lost my child.  Hang tight


----------



## Bilby (Feb 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Lily's condition.  I have heard of blind cats living happy long lives, so hopefully all is not as bad as first thought.  I have had to put down two cats due to kidney failure BUT they both had quite a bit of time after diagnosis before it took them.  In both instances, I opted not to medicate as my cats have usually disliked the process and I preferred not to stress them further, but some cats are really good at taking medications. If so they can live quite a bit longer.  I really hope that you and Lily get some good news soon. Thinking of you.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 28, 2008)

sorry to hear it, pds. my cats and i are sending good kitty vibes your way.


----------



## DawnT (Feb 28, 2008)

pdswife,  Sorry to hear about your four legged child.  I hope both of you are feeling better and that Lily adjust to being sight challanged, lives long and loves well.  Dawn


----------



## middie (Feb 28, 2008)

Aw Trish that's terrible. I'm so sorry to hear about this. I know how you're feeling.
And no they're never "just a cat" or "just a dog" as Idiot has put it several times.
Ticks me off to no end because I feel as if all my pets are my children.
It's heartbreaking. I'll be thinking of you and Lily. Sending you warm hugs and good vibes.


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear the news PW----I don't know what is worse--knowing ahead of time that their end might be near or passing on like our dear Tiffany (a silver chinchilla persian---think of Jeekinz's avatar without the watermelon hat).  We had her for about 13 years and my daugher and I came home from shopping one afternoon and she had gone to "sleep" in the back yard.  We both hung on to each other and just cried.  Her boyfriend buried her in our backyard.  All Tiffany lived for was to lay in your lap and be petted.  I miss her purring and sleeping next to me.  Sorry, I've got to stop.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  
I'll let ya know what the vet says when he
calls Friday afternoon.   

smiles, T


----------



## miniman (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Lily. Hopefully she will carry on - often the blindness does not affect their daily life when things are stable. 

One of cats went blind many years ago but as we had two young children, the house was very chaotic and it was better for him to be put to sleep as the noise and continual changes to the environment was causing him a lot of stress.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, it's her thyroid.  
I'm so glad her kidneys are ok.
Poor cat will have to take half of a tiny pill two times a day and she'll never get her eyesight back but...she'll live and we'll make sure that she's happy and well loved.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh, Trish, what a relief!   I know it's not  a perfect  diagnosis, but you will be a caring mommy and daddy and love her through it.  Just scoop her up and give her a nice long cuddle.  Make that a daily prescription.  Hugs to you and dear Lily.


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh, that's great news indeed!!  Your cat is so lucky to have you......


----------



## pacanis (Feb 29, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Well, it's her thyroid.
> I'm so glad her kidneys are ok.
> Poor cat will have to take half of a tiny pill two times a day and she'll never get her eyesight back but...she'll live and we'll make sure that she's happy and well loved.


 
Bittersweet, but good news.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 29, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Well, it's her thyroid.
> I'm so glad her kidneys are ok.
> Poor cat will have to take half of a tiny pill two times a day and she'll never get her eyesight back but...she'll live and we'll make sure that she's happy and well loved.


 
so glad it's not worse news, and she can be treated for thyroid. Give her a lot of love and treasure each moment with her.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 29, 2008)

Wonderful news!! Blind doesn't mean suffering. She will have plenty of love and you don't have to see to get that!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear your kitty can be treated. I hope she responds to the meds quickly. Actually, if there hasn't been total damage to her vision, sometimes cats can regain a little sense of light and dark, which makes a _huge_ difference. Maybe Lily will surprise her vet in this!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm so glad it wasn't worse news Trish.  Has this affected her behavior at all?  I'm sure she is as loving as ever.

Barbara


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 29, 2008)

Dear Trish, I'm so glad it's not kidney disease of course the blindness is really sad but I'm sure your kitty will adapt. I'm hoping the link on cat blindness I sent will be helpful.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 29, 2008)

I've been away for a few days so I'm just seeing this.  I'm glad to hear it's kind of the best scenario.  She'll love you as she always has; you'll love her as you always have.  Sending Lilly good kitty vibes!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2008)

She started on her meds tonight and it seems to have upped her energy level.  That's good as she was acting very sluggish  but, it's bad because now she's walking around in circles and can't seem to quit meowing and crying.   She wants to go outside but...we can't let her.  I'm hoping tomorrow is warm and sunny so that we can sit on the deck for awhile.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 1, 2008)

Maybe you could create a chicken wire "tunnel" anchored to the ground from the deck to the yard that she could use to enjoy being outside without being in harm's way.  She could be safe and you would know you were making her happy.  It would give her the opportunity to smell the smells of being outside and bask in the sun, too.  Just an idea.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2008)

David gave us a large dog cage to use.  I'll have to make sure she can't get through the bars though.   She would be happier in the sun..... * we live in Seattle but, we get sun now and again.*


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 1, 2008)

pdswife said:


> She started on her meds tonight and it seems to have upped her energy level.  That's good as she was acting very sluggish  but, it's bad because now she's walking around in circles and can't seem to quit meowing and crying.   She wants to go outside but...we can't let her.  I'm hoping tomorrow is warm and sunny so that we can sit on the deck for awhile.


If you have an old playpen, perhaps you can put her in it so she can get used to using her other senses without getting hurt. You might try putting some of her favorite yummies in a bowl near her so she can "find" it with her nose alone. Poor Lily, it must be really confusing for her. Thank goodness she has such a loving mom. Can you imagine this happening in a family where not as much care is given?


----------



## Bilby (Mar 1, 2008)

Good news!  I had a cat with thryoid problems and she was fine but didn't like me giving the tablets.  But it was a minor problem!  She was happy until her lungs started to go. Different issue.

You could try getting a halter collar and a leash for Lily.  When I was turing a stray cat into my cat, I had just had him neutered and because he was in such a state, I had to get him shaved (he was and is now, a super fluffy baby!). I was terrified that he would get away and end up in bother (with the morons that seem to always be where you don't need them) cause he looked so strange! Anyway, I bought the halter and lead and slipped the lead handle through the hose and laid the hose out along the garden, a bit in the shade and a bit in the sun.  K'Tan was then able to walk up and down the length of the hose as he chose, socialise with the others, dig, pounce, etc without straying. Oh and I weighted down the loose end of the hose with a flower pot so he couldn't slip his moorings.  It worked well.  Having the halter and the lead also meant that I could walk him around the rest of the garden so he could familiarise himself with all the different smells.  He took to the halter really well.

Good luck!!


----------



## DawnT (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm so glad the news was of the one better.  Try not to move things around in the house to much for your unsighted-four-legged child's best interest.  She will adjust better this way, and so will the rest of the family.  :>)  Hugs, love and prayers for all,  Dawn


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks Dawn

and Bilby a leash is a great idea.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> If you have an old playpen, perhaps you can put her in it so she can get used to using her other senses without getting hurt. You might try putting some of her favorite yummies in a bowl near her so she can "find" it with her nose alone. Poor Lily, it must be really confusing for her. Thank goodness she has such a loving mom. Can you imagine this happening in a family where not as much care is given?


 


She seems to be able to find her way around most of the time.  She walks against the walls instead of the middle of the room and goes slower but, she finally gets there.   

Last night though she was upset all night long.  Just walking around and howling... I couldn't figure out what in the world she wanted.  I think she thought she was locked in the basement or some other scary unknow place.  Poor kitty.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

Ohhhhhh, that's so sad, pdswife.......I can just imagine if I woke up one day blind how I would feel.........all good thoughts for her adjusting well !!  Hang in there!!  Any chance at all of her getting her eyesight back?


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 1, 2008)

pdswife said:


> She seems to be able to find her way around most of the time. She walks against the walls instead of the middle of the room and goes slower but, she finally gets there.
> 
> Last night though she was upset all night long. Just walking around and howling... I couldn't figure out what in the world she wanted. I think she thought she was locked in the basement or some other scary unknow place. Poor kitty.


It's probably harder for her when you are in bed for the night and she is on her own.  I wonder if it would help if you were able to find a calm, laid-back (not bouncy, pouncy, trouncy Tigger-type) younger cat to be her companion.  

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2008)

I've mentioned that to Paul... I've said for a long time that Lily needs a friend... Not sure now would be the right time to introduce another cat to the family though.   She's always been the "only" pet and she's so upset already...another might make it worse.


----------



## Bilby (Mar 1, 2008)

I wouldn't go with a new cat now. Too many changes for her in one hit and she will need your attention for a while as she adjusts to being daily medicated and to the blindness.  Maybe later but I would still hesitate.

Does she have a basket?  If so, how about putting a radio on softly for her by her basket like you do for new kittens and puppies?  It may make her feel less alone.  Also how about a herb cushion (filled with say cat mint) for her to sleep with. Sense of smell is very important to a cat, so something that gives her comfort with a smell may ease her mind. Also, any chance of leaving a night light on for her? The total darkness may be very upsetting to her esp if she still is able to distinguish light from dark.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2008)

Bilby...she doesn't have a basket but she has always used an over sized pillow for her bed and she does have a kitty matt filled with Cat nip.    The radio is a good idea though... or I could just leave the tv on.  She's used to that sound.   THANKS!


----------



## Bilby (Mar 1, 2008)

TV would be excellent cos that would give light as well as sound. Good idea!


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 1, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I've mentioned that to Paul... I've said for a long time that Lily needs a friend... Not sure now would be the right time to introduce another cat to the family though. She's always been the "only" pet and she's so upset already...another might make it worse.


Yeah, she needs time to settle into her new life-style for a while.  It might be something to consider a little later.

Barbara


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm sure she will adapt with time after all they do use their whiskers to guide them at night . I'm thinking a herding dog like a border collie who will keep her with in bounderies and protect her. Sounds crazy but not impossible.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 2, 2008)

My mother would always put in a ticking clock for our new puppies or kittens--we grew up with many and it really did soothe them.  She said it reminded them of the sound of their mother's heartbeat.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 2, 2008)

She's outside now in a dog cage... She can't get out and nothing can get in.   She seems to be happy to be outside even if she's in "kitty Jail".   It's  was for a pretty large dog so she's can walk around a little bit.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

pdswife said:


> She's outside now in a dog cage... She can't get out and nothing can get in. She seems to be happy to be outside even if she's in "kitty Jail". It's was for a pretty large dog so she's can walk around a little bit.


that's good, at least she is getting some fresh air and being safe.


----------

